# Just a good nite



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice nite


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

WOW! Nice


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great haul those look like some studs on the bottom row


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

yes they were about 4 to 7 lbs


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

My question is why is this a picture of the same mess of fish thats under the Flounder Slaying Thread thats caused a whole lot of drama on here?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

good eye coles.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You're right same pic. WTF


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

they were from the guy who went with me didnt know he posted them


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

damn man didnt know he was on here starting drama


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Well if you read the thread he started called flounder slaying you'll see he stired the pot with the over the limt hauls he admitted to.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> Well if you read the thread he started called flounder slaying you'll see he stired the pot with the over the limt hauls he admitted to.


 talks cheap dude i promise u he's full of shit


----------

